# Signing on for JB - New to this....



## nowoutofwork (12 Mar 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

I've been through some of the thread and also the welfare site but am still unsure of my answers.

I was made redundant on 28.02.09. I only received my P45 and letter to say I was laid off on 06.03.09.
I then had a number of interviews this week so could only go submit my claim yesterday - will this be back-dated till 28.02? I did ask the lady in the SWO and she said "should be, yeah".

This evening I have had a call from my dad who is in the UK and said mum has taken seriously ill. I've looked up flights and can go Mon afternoon till Fri morning without it hitting my pocket too hard (obv want to see my mum as she is quite ill)
However I was told I have to go to the SWO on the 18/03 in the morning to sign on. Is there any way that this can be changed to Monday as I really need to see my mother? 
The other thing is through the number of interviews I have had I am very close to a job offer. If I get the offer can I claim right up till the day I start work?

Thanks in advance for any help... having worked since I was 16 this is all (unfortunately) new to me.


----------



## d2x2 (13 Mar 2009)

For the flexibility part of it, I was given a form to submit for my holidays and you are not supposed to be away for more than a certain number of days during the year but can't remember how many... something like 20 days as if you were in employment. 

It's all bureaucracy, make sure to comply however silly.


----------



## Welfarite (16 Mar 2009)

1. The question of back-dating is down to to the reason why you didn't make a claim at the time.
2. You can apply in advance for up to two weeks 'holiday pay' if you are leaving the country.


----------



## happy09 (16 Mar 2009)

Welfarite said:


> 2. You can apply in advance for up to two weeks 'holiday pay' if you are leaving the country.



Does anyone know what will happen if you need to go for hoildays for 4 weeks? (Which are prebooked before loosing job)


----------



## Welfarite (19 Mar 2009)

Maximum 'holiday' SW is two weeks.


----------



## Fufu18 (19 Mar 2009)

*Does anyone know what will happen?*

Hi,
My boyfriend has been out of work a good year now and has been recieving the dole since the end of last summer. Yesterday he got a letter saying he was going to be means tested now to see if his money will continue, they want all the deatils of everyone in his house cause he lives at home and his mum is a housewife, dad and brother also recently been made redeundant left on the dole.He thinks he wont be entitled to it beacuse of this and the fact he lives at home..Does anyone have an idea what will happen?Will his money be stopped?


----------



## Welfarite (19 Mar 2009)

People under 25 who live at home are assessed with an amount deducted from their 'dole' as the benefit of living at home as opposed tof living independently and paying rent, etc. If there is nobody else emplyed in the hosue (as your post seems to imply) then it is likely that his assessment will be low enough. There is no question of him not getting any payment if there is nobody employed in the house.


----------



## Fufu18 (19 Mar 2009)

Thanks very much for your reply...  So you think the money will possibly be decreased beacuse he lives at home but just not stopped completely..?


----------



## Welfarite (20 Mar 2009)

Fufu18 said:


> Thanks very much for your reply... So you think the money will possibly be decreased beacuse he lives at home but just not stopped completely..?


 

Yep, more than likely.....


----------

